

Show HN: Carcassonne-Style Board Game with Chinese Lantern Theme - bendog24
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/foxtrotgames/lanterns-the-harvest-festival

======
randyhoyt
Thank you for sharing this link here! While I have full-time day job in
software and technology, Kickstarter has connected me to backers who have made
it possible for me as an independent creator to manufacture a physical
product.

